# The New Yankee Workshop



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

I have noticed several different topics with post in them saying Norm has taken this year off. Yet on my local PBS channel….all of the shows are new and dated 2009. I was wondering if differing PBS channels across the country may be dropping him…or just not showing new shows this year to save money. Silly question I know….but when you go to his web site,,,it has a listing of new shows…and all are being shown on my local channel. All PBS stations are privately owned and operated…can they pick and choose what they wish to show ??


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

I heard that Norm has officially retired from NYW, the 2009 episodes were filmed after the holidays up until spring. I hope I'm wrong but my source has a good connection w/ PBS. I guess he could always pull a Brett Favre and return.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Don
The shows I've seen are old shows wih Norm introductioning them as past projects but done this year.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I still haven't seen all the NYW episodes and Foxtel has stopped airing the show except for a lot of the older shows and only once a week.
I must admit that like a lot of folks, I watched and said.. gee I wish I had that machine or tool.. now I watch and say Yep got that one too LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

We have 2 PBS stations here in the Sea-Tacoma area. They have different programming. The 2 Public radio stations have different programs too. I don't know about Norm, I was wonder the same thing.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Norm is a very rich man maybe he want's to retire early and enjoy life?Alistair


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Good points all…I guess he could have already taped them and then retired…never thought of that.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Local PBS stations can indeed pick and choose what they want to show, Your donation dollars pay for the various shows that end up on the air. Different regions may show different things at the same time as someone in another area, based on what viewers like. The Red Green show is a good example. It airs in some places, whether new or not, and other places haven't seen it at all, or at least in years.

The understanding about NYW this year is indeed that they are older shows, with new intros. It's funny that someone claiming to have inside sources at PBS could be so wrong about new shows, as there aren't any currently new shows.

Norm is only human, he can't be working all the time. Between shooting/work schedules for TOH and NYW, I wonder how much time off he really has to do things for himself?


----------



## avgeorge (Feb 14, 2009)

Wonder how old Norn is? Swinging a hammer in severe weather locales can take it out of you. Anyone know how much of the NYW setups, clampups, rough cutting, etc. he was actually doing himself? I suspect he also has a full schedule of machine evaluations for the many, many machine manufacturers.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Do not know the month he was born in…but he was born in 1950. So he is around 60.


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

Just got the Sept 2009 issue of Wood Mag. (192) It features Norm on the cover, and has a 5 page article about him in it. No where in the article does it say anything about him retiring or not making new shows. It does say at the end of last season they lost 2 of their underwriters, and only have Delta- Porter Cable left. Maybe with the loss of funding they had to scale back the market. I haven't read it word for word, but a quick scan shows nothing to support this.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I read some where he does the whole thing himself as far as the building goes. Most of the shows are filmed in one day. He always has a proto-type doe too.


----------



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

From Norms website.
"Welcome to a new season of The New Yankee Workshop

The New Yankee Workshop returns to PBS with a compilation of 26 episodes. Each program will feature a popular project from a past season with new introductions by host Norm Abram. "


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is a Biography section from the Wood article *bayspt* mentioned. It shows him to be 59. Quite frankly, I am a bit nervous that a man with all those tools lists the Sopranos as his favorite show!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow. Same age as I am. I thought he was older. No wonder I always wanted to watch his shows….........LOL

I hope he doesn't retire just yet. I reall like his shows.


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

We can discuss this to no avail, If we write , E-mail PBS corp, our letters asking about Norm, and asking Norm
to return next season in all its glory, will do more than anything else. so, i "urge you to send a nice positive response to PBS.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't think PBS is the place to write, you should write Russell Morash Productions or WGBH-TV in Boston. They produce these shows and sell them to the various outlets, including PBS, and the Scripps networks, DIY/HGTV.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken….the "New Yankee Workshop" is even in Russell's back yard. I heard that Norm was hired years ago to build a shed in his back yard…Russell was so impressed with him and how little waste lumber was left over that he hired him for TOH…then on to NYW….When he started NYW…he had Norm add on to the shed in his back yard….and they do all the filming from there.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

He's a year older than me and during that year he seems to have managed to get like a thousand years better than me why is that? L O L Alistair


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I've had the good luck to spend a few minutes talking with both Norm and Tommy at the AWFS. Actually about 15 minutes with Tommy.
They are good friends and their families spend time with each other at the shore.
They truly seem to enjoy talking with their fans.
And telling behind the scenes stories about filming the shows.
Lee


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

they are both hard workers thats for sure.Alistair


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*"And telling behind the scenes stories about filming the shows."*

I bet there are some funny story's…I wonder if they have ever done a "Blooper" show ? If not they should.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, each PBS station 'chooses' what they want to show…

I have found that it HELPS alot if you email the stations explaining your your hobby and request the various shows… and list them… (ALL of them) (some is better than none at all) 

*It works!!*


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

straight from norm's mouth in feb of 2009. It is the loss of a few major financial backers that have forced them to cut back both from NYW and TOH. For example Titebond glue and woodcraft form NYW dropped and Pella windows dropped from TOH. I am going to email Titebond and state that the school shop will now stop using titebond glue due to that decision, we will switch to the wilsonart brand that our local cabinet supplier stocks instead of using HD for titebond. Maybe that will help, probably won't cause and avalanche, but a least a stone or two might get turned.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*... and if we ALL did that, in so many words, I'll bet they would change their minds!*


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Let's do it! Norm came to the St Louis area Wood show in Feb 09 and I was telling him how we use the Router 101 video he did when teaching first year shop students how to use the router, and then we let them make the router signs like he did in a show. That got him talking and that is when the loss of funding worked it's way into the conversation.

Glad I got a chance to meet him before he does retire for real. On the other hand, my delta rep that his local company paid for Norm to visit, said they shelled out almost $25k to get him there for 4 hours. Could that be part of the problem? On the other hand, Norm is not your typical celebrity, so I have to give him some credit. I bet Delta corp was taking most of that $25k.


----------



## phil619 (Dec 13, 2008)

I know Rockler was a underwriter of the show. I've stopped shopping at Rockler and e-mailed them that I have done so because of they no longer support the show. I figured I'd hit them where it hurts, their bottom line.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

In this economy, they probably don't have the revenue stream to skim off like they used to before the crash last fall. As tooldad said, 25k for 4 hours is probably a part of the problem, especially in this economy. Mi unemployment is over 15% now and there are 10 states over 10%!! I don't blame Norm for making a buck when he can, but a lot of the people I've seen commenting on the public buying power in the healthcare debate are totally disconnected with the situation of the average person. (I mentioned that only to make a point about how the rich and famous are disconnected from and have no empathy for the public's woes, not to start a political discussion!!) I hate to see Norm go. I've seen enough construction to care less about TOH. We just had the Wood Turner for the last year, but he's gone now. Wonder how Roy fits in this??


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I was told how much New yankee workshop was charging these companies. I forget how much but I was astounded at the amount. I can understand when there's a downturn in the economy they need to make cuts they will do this. It's not that they are penny pinching this is a mutli million dollar deal with each of them so it's not short change. I mean they say that Judge judy has made a hundred million for herself now and her show's no where near what Norm is doing in terms of popularity so Norm's not a poor man by any manner of means, he's a very wealthy man good luck to him .However something happened in the uk the bubble burst here about five years ago. He was on tv every day, but then that was reduced to just repeats, repeats ,over really about the last decades work. So we got fed up with it .As I say for the last four or five years nothing !Not even repeats so somehting wen't belly up here in the uk.I am envious of you guys getting all his latest stuff I love the guy but maybe in a way he wants a break also I wondered whether that was part of the reason.just guessing as I don't know kindest regards Alistair


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

you guys need to read the new wood magazine it has an article about norm (basically the same one was shown in a couple other magazines years ago)


----------



## nailhead49 (Jul 18, 2009)

I write for a web site called, The New Wookiee Workshop, it's a site dedicated to Norm & The New Yankee Workshop & some of This Old House. I just want to let you know Norm hasn't retired from TNYW or TOH. He just took off last season and showed seasons 9 & 10 with new introductions. From TNYW shop notes, 12/09/08: *Question*: 
Thanks for the great work! Since the day that the Yankee Cam was discontinued, I have been concerned that something drastic had happened. Now I see that Season 21 is a compilation. I am not complaining about that, as EVERY New Yankee episode is great. But, I am very concerned that perhaps someone important to the show became ill or otherwise incapacitated. Is everyone all right? I genuinely care, and I think most fans care very much as well. What happened? - Mike Trull *Answer*: We reassure you…all is well here at the Workshop. Norm is getting little more time to work on his own projects and to smell the flowers. Can we argue with that? But thanks for your concern.


----------

